# LPT Schnittstelle in Pdf konvertieren



## tomatensaft (7 September 2010)

Mahlzeit,

habe folgendes Problem - alte Dos Software läuft auf eigenen Rechner. DosBox und Co funktionieren da nicht optimal - da treten sehr viele Abstürze auf.

As dieser Software wird aber jeden Tag Bericht ausgedruckt und per Hand in neuere System übertragen.

Jetzt würde ich gerne den den Parallelport vom Dos Pc auf den Parallelport vom neuen PC hängen, und dann aus den Empfangenen Daten ein PDF generieren !?

Gibts da schon was oder muss ich mir selber was machen ?


----------



## tomatensaft (7 September 2010)

tomatensaft schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> habe folgendes Problem - alte Dos Software läuft auf eigenen Rechner. DosBox und Co funktionieren da nicht optimal - da treten sehr viele Abstürze auf.
> 
> ...


 
Bitte verschieben zur Rubrik Hardware


----------



## devrim (7 September 2010)

Mach es mit Visual Basic


----------



## bits'bytes (7 September 2010)

tomatensaft schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> habe folgendes Problem - alte Dos Software läuft auf eigenen Rechner. DosBox und Co funktionieren da nicht optimal - da treten sehr viele Abstürze auf.
> 
> ...



Hi 

Ein Tool das genau deinen Anforderungen entspricht kenne ich leider nicht.


Aber, falls du auf dem alten Rechner low-level netzwerk hast (NetBios oder wie das heißt) könntest du das mit dem Befehl 

"mode lpt1 > ...." umleiten auf einen Netzwerk-Drucker. Dieser Netzwerkdrucker könnte ein PDF Druckertreiber sein der dann die PDF ausdruckt.

Wir haben so schon von alten DOS Programmen auf Netzwerk-Printer gedruckt. Sollte das für dich passen, kannst du den genauen Befehl vielleicht googeln, zur Zeit habe ich keinen Zugriff auf diese Datei und kann dir daher auch nicht die genaue Befehlszeile sagen.

bg
bb


----------



## b1200 (7 September 2010)

Falls du das PDF auch direkt auf dem Rechner erstellen kannst/willst hilft evtl. die Emulationssoftware QPCprint.

Hatte vor einiger Zeit ein ähnliches Problem: Ich verwende eine alte Software die beim Ausdruck fix auf LPT1 schreibt und einen Drucker benötigt der EPSON ESC/P2 versteht.

Um einen Standard-Netzwerkdurcker verwenden zu können oder auch PDFs zu erstellen verwende ich jetzt die Software QPCprint (http://www.kilgus.net/qpcprint/index.html bzw. http://www.kilgus.net/qpcprint/printer.html).

Das kleine Programm kostet zwar ein paar Euros, vorher kann aber mit einer gratis Testversion probiert werden.
Bei mir funktioniert das jetzt ganz gut und ich bin nicht mehr abhängig von Druckern die ESC/P2 verstehen und über eine parallele Schnittstelle verfügen (PDF-Erstellung ist damit natürlich auch möglich).


----------



## kaputt (7 September 2010)

> b'b: ...Aber, falls du auf dem alten Rechner low-level netzwerk hast (NetBios oder wie das heißt) könntest du das mit dem Befehl
> 
> "mode lpt1 > ...." umleiten auf einen Netzwerk-Drucker. Dieser Netzwerkdrucker könnte ein PDF Druckertreiber sein der dann die PDF ausdruckt.


Or you can try to redirect the output to COM1 with "mode lpt1 > com1".

Kaputt


----------

